# Now Look what has come under fire...



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://video.foxnews.com/12176102/safety-concerns


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

They have nothing better to do. These things cause dozens of deaths per year. Hey why don't we stop using cars and trucks because they cause way more deaths a year.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I got 2 words for them "**** you." 

What a douchebag thing to do.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You just got to love big government... When are these people going to realize that they are screwing with gun carrying outdoor type individuals. The bear is half asleep but keep poking us with a stick dammit.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

All I get is the FOX news logo?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> All I get is the FOX news logo?


 
you should see a sucktastic video.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

What next......


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that stuff pisses me off, they need to find somthing else to do


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone else get the mozy commercial? smokin'!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i did. shes the iphone bill girl i think.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I love how he is reporting on how unsafe they are, and he gets out of the thing without a helmet on and points out that there is warning sticker telling you to always wear a helmet. The vehicles themselves aren't unsafe. It is the idiots driving some of them that are unsafe. Just like some idiots that drive cars, and use firearms. The objects themselves are not the problem. When used as intended and with just a touch of common sense they are perfectly safe.


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

:zx11pissed: i agree with snipe523 . its just under educated idiots that all ways ruin it for everybody else !!:cussing: (as ron white said you just cant fix stupid )


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Wow, I feel bad for you guys having too deal with that. I've never been a fan of our government, with all the bull about gun control and wasting a bunch of extra money and now consider tossing the project out, but for them too go after things like that is a waste of time, and just something for some government schmuck too make too much money whining about. Like snipe said, its the idiots out there with these things trying too doo things that the machines aren't designed too do, or just not riding safe. WOW, hopefully no government officials up here get an ear on it, cause they will run with it. 

Whats next is the big question?

(OH and if maybe you guys could cut down on your ammo purchases with the gun control scare, cause its making it impossible for your northern neighbours too get any and we like too have fun too LOL)


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Not only was this _ick head not wearing a helmet he chose not to strap on the shoulder belt either as he climbed up his quote "mountain". I'm disapointed in Fox news most of all for airing this BULL S_IT segment. Get used to it fellas these liberal, left wing, tree hugging, Fn' Socialist that are currently driving this country to the ground are already victorious at putting blinders on the mass populus and the government take over of Wall St., 2/3 of the American auto industry, the health care system, their next battle will be for our 2nd Ammendment *RIGHTS*. I don't know how much more _hit the blue collar middle class American will have to swallow before a revolt erupts. We are either going to have to stand together in the voting booth and Fire these _uckers, Stand shoulder to shoulder with private arms against our own controlling Govt. as we did almost 234 years ago or eventually find ourselves in reeducation camps learning about how the likes of Obama, Biden, Pallossy, and Rahm Emanuel saved America from the evil George Bush and the Republican Party. Excuse me for my rant and I've probably just ordered a wire tap for my home phone but this crap is making me sick. I guess I will go stick a for sale sign on my RZR because after that video I am scared to death to ride it.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Now that was a good post!!

Maybe we should email fox. Something decent, and well written, but still firm enough to get the f-u leave us alone point across.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I emailed Fox News this morning.


In reply to your segment about ROV Safety.

Fox News,

I am very disappointed in your short report about the Consumer Protection Agency’s vendetta against ATV’s, particularly the “ROV’s” as they were termed in your segment. These vehicles are in fact the safest ones on production! Especially the Polaris RZR, with its low center of gravity, wide stance, and exceptional handling. Not to mention all the safety features it comes stock with. To say that they give a “false sense of security” is just out right ignorance. That’s like saying “Air bags in cars gives a false sense of security.” “Seat Belts in cars gives me a false sense of security.” 

What makes any vehicle unsafe? Stupid & irresponsible people. The same thing that makes ANY item unsafe. Come on Fox news, you could say the exact same thing about a fork. Well Mr. Reporter, I’m out here today in this kitchen using a fork. Now, this fork LOOKS safe, but I don’t know, it’s giving me a false sense of security. There are NO warning labels about poking myself in the eye, I might poke My eye out unless the CPSC set some Rules down for using these Forks!! See Fox? Sounds pretty stupid doesn’t it. Irresponsible people, not unsafe products. 

ALL dealers are REQUIRED to make buyers either 1. Watch a safety video before leaving the store with their new ATV and/or 2. Take a short driving test to make sure the buyer understands how to safely operate the ATV. When I bought mine, the dealer required me to do Both, not just one. Even though this was not my first ATV, and I had watched the videos & taken the short test several years back, when I purchased an earlier model. I was informed up front by the dealer, and all the warning labels and instructions on how to safely operate my ATV. (It even comes with a safety MANUAL, go figure…) Not adhering to these warnings is MY choice, as it is any owners. I personally choose to follow most of them. Maybe that’s why I’ve never had a serious accident. Responsibility is the key. If someone ignores them, the consequences are their own fault.

For instance, Let’s just take a look at your reporter. I noticed that:

1.	He was NOT wearing the SEATBELT, that comes stock from the factory on all these vehicles. 
2.	He was NOT wearing a helmet, or any other protective gear for that matter. Which is one of the things those “warning stickers” mentions.
3.	These particular units (The Polaris RZR) also come standard with a safety net style door, did your reporter have his hooked in place? No Fox News, He did not. 

My point? People like your reporter are the problem at hand, NOT the ROV. They CHOOSE to Ignore the safety features and warnings that are in place on ALL of these ATV’s. Children operating them? Well, guess what, there are warnings for that too. “NO ONE under X years of age should operate this vehicle.” That warning sticker is on EVERY single ATV in production. If parents choose the ignore these safety issues, it’s whose fault? Stupid Parents. NOT the product or the manufacturer. There were problems with people peeling the stickers off. Guess what? Most big name manufacturers have started making their warning labels out of metal, that are riveted to the plastic body. 

Fox News, you could have helped. Instead of reporting on the negative side, Fox you should have reported on just the opposite. You didn’t help, you only fueled their fight! Something I might expect from those CNN Lefties... but not Fox. For instance, you could have done a short segment on all of these safety features that I mentioned, and how to use them properly. You did not, and this is why I am very disappointed in you. 

I would like to see a segment on ATV Safety (the positive side) Fox News. If you need help, I’ll be glad to offer what I can. If you would rather deal with someone a little more famous than just a regular Joe like me, I’ll be glad to recommend some professionals from our sport.

Avid ATV Enthusiast, 
Jon Davis


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

We had a news story up here I watched about a month ago (CTV new show W5 I think) about atv tipping over. As I watched some info was good (like there no regulations or govering body for atv's). But as usual, half way through, all the dumb azz u-tube vid's of dummies, without helmets, doing stupid *****, making them flip. Poor driving, not poor machines.

Then they do the tip test with the "industry" standard and the Brute was last (and that did not suprise me) but when they contacted Kawi, the dummies there, rather than defend the product, tells them that it has aftermarket winch on it and there data is incorrect. They retested, failed worse. 
Why would the companies jump at the chance to show these [email protected] that its no the atv's killing & injuring people, it's the drivers!!!

Who on here could say they wipped out driving properly? I'd guess none. Every time something happens, you look back and say "that was stupid" or "was going too fast" or "man, was he ever loaded" .....etc....

If some kid steals his ol' mans atv, which he is not allowed to drive, and hurts themselves, I don't really think that is the atv's fault.

If some dumb parent puts there 10 year old on 750 Brute and they get hurt, blame the parents not the machine!!!

And fine media example. Locally a guy fell off a cliff and they called an atv related death cause he drove his ride there........but he got off it.........and then fell off.......figure that one out?
I'm done.......but I could go on for days about this.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Good one polaris. let us know if you get a reply.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Lets hope nothing comes from the news report because the last thing we need is the government involved! I love the E-mail polaris, good stuff... that should ruffle some feathers!!!!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to do that Jon and in a respectful and civil manner, very nice email. 

I guess it bothers me so much because I can't go to the pharmacy or grocery store without noticing "Oh look there's Barack on the cover of GQ or People and Hey there's Michelle on Ebony" or whatever. When did the President of the United States of America become a 'Rock Star', when are the strippers and ho's going to show up on the White House lawn for a bikini car wash music video? The media is so engulfed with this guy scratch that this puppet that all the issues they cover are either crap or one sided, hell they spent more time covering 'what kind of dog is the President going to buy' than time Congress spent deliberating whether or not to spend billions of our tax dollars during a recession. Then everytime I turn around they are sticking there noses into another one of our Freedoms, Rights, or pocket books, mark my words when this Health Care deal passes there will be hundreds of thousands of Illegal Aliens (I am sorry migrant workers) covered on our dime. I am sorry again for yet another rant but so much of the media sucks this guys azz along with his cabinet and their majority Congress that it seems the only place we can go to see something quote "fair and balanced" is Fox News and what a kick in the balls it was to see them cover this story the way they did. Especially since we (recreational offroaders) are made up primarily of their demographic.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great email Jon. Looking forward to hearing their reply.
D


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

TX4PLAY said:


> I guess it bothers me so much because I can't go to the pharmacy or grocery store without noticing "Oh look there's Barack on the cover of GQ or People and Hey there's Michelle on Ebony" or whatever. When did the President of the United States of America become a 'Rock Star', when are the strippers and ho's going to show up on the White House lawn for a bikini car wash music video? The media is so engulfed with this guy scratch that this puppet and all the issues they cover are either crap or one sided, hell they spent more time covering 'what kind of dog is the President going to buy' than time Congress spent deliberating whether or not to spend billions of our tax dollars during a recession. Then everytime I turn around they are sticking there noses into another one of our Freedoms, Rights, or pocket books, mark my words when this Health Care deal passes there will be hundreds of thousands of Illegal Aliens (I am sorry migrant workers) covered on our dime. I am sorry again for yet another rant but so much of the media sucks this guys azz along with his cabinet and there majority Congress that it seems the only place we can go to see something quote "fair and balanced" is Fox News and what a kick in the balls it was to see them cover this story the way they did. Especially since we (recreational offroaders) are made up primarily of their demographic.


^ Yep.


----------

